# Cos systems



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

Whats everyones opinions on those co2 systems you can by at yourLFS. I htink the one I saw was a nutrafin co2 system. Do they work? Any input would be great. Thanks


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

anyone ...anyone


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

They are made for small tanks up to 50g.For bigger tanks the best solution is a full CO2 system but they cost a lot!


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

whats a good system for larger tanks???


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

the pressurized cylinders are the best. But like he said, they are very $$ a few hundred dollars. I've seen amazing planted tanks with DIY Co2. DIY systems are pretty much the same as those $30 deals you see at the fish stores, but cost a lot less.

Its a good idea not to cheap out in any aspect of planted tanks, otherwise you can waste your time. But Co2 is soo expensive, and I've seen other tanks work very well w/o it. So give DIY a try, they are very easy to make. Make about 2 for a 55-75G. If your going larger than 75G then pressurized might have to be the way you go


----------

